# Horsemen Training Program



## F.CASTLE (Nov 7, 2011)

So I double checked to  make sure this hasn't already been posted elsewhere, if I missed it, Mods please delete...

So one of my fellow Marines and I got picked up to join 19th Groups training detachment recently (Im waiting for a medical clearance still) Somewhere along the way one the the guys there sent him this training plan and I figured it would make for an interesting post.

Its called the  "Horsemen Training Program", and was designed by some Team Guys (Not sure if that means ODA or SEAL Team). Hopefully someone here can expand on that. I would venture to say that it was ODA rather than SEALs as it lacks any swimming, however there is also very limited rucking listed in the version I have.

The program is basically a conglomeration of Military Athlete, Gym Jones and Crossfit. Also interesting to note, is that is based on cycling, rather than randomization. (Strength, Power Endurance, Job Specific and Maintenance)

The format is basically plug and play one of the MANY workouts listed according to their programming, thus giving it_ some_ randomization. Its fairly well put together and the programming they chose to use helps them add strength without losing any endurance. I feel like although Military Athlete is a great program, it lack any solid interval training.

The stated goals for designing the program rare:

_"Our goals specifically in making this program are to be able to DL 2.5x, Front Squat 1.5x, Bench 1.5x, Military Press 1x our BW and still be the cardio shape to run 3 miles easily in under 20:00. Also, we will have a score of at least 200 on the SSST. Whatever your individual goals are just tweak this program towards them in order to achieve them within 4 months."_

Hopefully some BTDTs have some background information on this program, as well as opinions. I'm fairly certain if they saw the actually program and "packaging" they'd know who designed it. I can email if interested as long as its kosher with everyone here.

S/F,
F. Castle


----------



## Teufel (Nov 8, 2011)

Hard to tell without looking at it.  Can you email it to me?


----------



## F.CASTLE (Nov 8, 2011)

No problem, pm/email inbound


----------



## EmbracetheSuck (Nov 14, 2011)

Just did my first day of this, BRUTAL!


----------



## F.CASTLE (Nov 14, 2011)

It seems like a pretty solid program...

I re read the intro and since they mention Team guys living in Va Beach I'd assume this was SEAL made.... however there is almost NO swimming in it so who knows


----------



## Teufel (Nov 15, 2011)

It was in "pages" and I can't open it on my windows laptop.  I'll take a look at it on my wife's Mac in a few days when I get home.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 15, 2011)

F.CASTLE said:


> It seems like a pretty solid program...
> 
> I re read the intro and since they mention Team guys living in Va Beach I'd assume this was SEAL made.... however there is almost NO swimming in it so who knows



SEALs do more than just swim.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Nov 15, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> SEALs do more than just swim.



Of course they do, there are limited Maritime ops in AFG no doubt, however it is THEIR domain. I just assumed they would want to keep their ability to move like sharks in the water sharp. Perhaps its just my opinion, but swimming is a somewhat perishable skill, just like Land Nav. Sure you can do it well enough, but without constant practice you can never do it great. (Unless you're one of those Freaks, you know the guys Im talking about.)



Teufel said:


> It was in "pages" and I can't open it on my windows laptop. I'll take a look at it on my wife's Mac in a few days when I get home.



No sweat Sir.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Nov 19, 2011)

Did a few of these workouts this week, was nice to switch up from CF and some MA workouts I cycle.

As for the swimming, just a thought, when i was playing hockey at a very competitive level we would have a booklet containing lifts and dryland workouts.  Nothing on skating or other cardio, it was supplemental to the main body of work.  There was an expectation that each player would be accountable for his excess conditioning.  If you became weak and slow, you risked your spot on the team.  People knew how hard they worked during practice and games, and if you didn't play a lot or skate too hard, a lot of guys would get on a bike after the game.  

My question would be why a SEAL would put swimming in a workout guide for their peers if everyone already knew what was required.


----------



## Sampsonite28 (Dec 6, 2011)

Could you possibly send it to me?


----------



## S0AP (Feb 23, 2012)

F. Castle,

Could you send me that PDF?  If it is the same one as I have seen before it is ODA guys that did it.


----------



## Boon (Feb 23, 2012)

Why not just post the Pdf here?


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2012)

S0AP said:


> F. Castle,
> 
> Could you send me that PDF? If it is the same one as I have seen before it is ODA guys that did it.


 
That's a No Go. Please post an introduction in the required forum before posting again.

Thank you.


----------



## S0AP (Feb 23, 2012)

Just breezed by that intro post.  See the errors in my way.  Problem solved.


----------



## Bloodline (Feb 23, 2012)

F. CASTLE, pm inbound.


----------



## Lycurgus (Jul 23, 2012)

The program was invented by SEALs on the East Coast.  I have followed this program a few times mixed with BJJ, and it freaking sucks.  Some of the warm-ups would be considered full workouts by some people!!!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 23, 2012)

Lycurgus said:


> ~snip
> Some of the warm-ups would be considered full workouts by some people!!!


I thought the same thing about MA the first time I did the Barbell Complex!


----------



## Drew (Sep 14, 2012)

could you send this to me as well please


----------



## Hillclimb (Sep 14, 2012)

F.CASTLE,

I did some googling and found this..

http://www.scribd.com/doc/55818603/Horsemen-Training-Program-i-1

Is this the same program? If not, would you mind giving me a hard copy?

S/F
HC


----------



## F.CASTLE (Sep 18, 2012)

Hillclimb said:


> F.CASTLE,
> 
> I did some googling and found this..
> 
> ...


 

It is.


----------



## Texas_Medic (Sep 29, 2012)

Seems pretty good, thanks for the link.  I have been using a system developed by one of the instructors at SWMTG that is a plug and play variant to what Athlete's Performance's system is and so far it rocks and I have been injury free for over a year.


----------



## Nsharp (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you very much for this.  I've been looking to get back into the swing of things after not training for a while.  This seems right up my alley as a pretty good place to start.


----------



## smithAZ (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree with Nsharp. Thank you very much for this! I ship in just about 4 months and I am starting to get bored with my current regimen, so this is perfect!


----------



## Doc C (Dec 21, 2012)

f.Castle
I've been trying to find the horsemen program actually. Would you be so kind as to email it to me?


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 21, 2012)

Doc C said:


> f.Castle
> I've been trying to find the horsemen program actually. Would you be so kind as to email it to me?


 
If you google horsemen training program, its the first link to pop up.

The URL to it is also in post #19 of this thread.


----------



## Doc C (Dec 21, 2012)

Hillclimb said:


> If you google horsemen training program, its the first link to pop up.
> 
> The URL to it is also in post #19 of this thread.



my phone won't scroll past page 3 of it. Lol and I don't have easy access to a computer. O.o


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 21, 2012)

Doc C said:


> my phone won't scroll past page 3 of it. Lol and I don't have easy access to a computer. O.o


 
For the browser viewer, yes it sucks for mobile. But if you click download at the top of the page, it will give you the option to download the PDF, or the file for the scribd view mobile app for offline viewing.

I just downloaded the pdf on my phone. If you're still catching static, just PM me your email.


----------



## Doc C (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol pm on its way. I can't get the app to load the damn thing.


----------



## Doc C (Dec 22, 2012)

Hillclimb said:


> For the browser viewer, yes it sucks for mobile. But if you click download at the top of the page, it will give you the option to download the PDF, or the file for the scribd view mobile app for offline viewing.
> 
> I just downloaded the pdf on my phone. If you're still catching static, just PM me your email.



Hell yeah. Thank you


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 26, 2013)

Does this not work for you?

http://www.scribd.com/doc/55818603/Horsemen-Training-Program-i-1


----------



## thegear (Jan 27, 2013)

That site is denied on the MWR and .gov computers here on the FOB.    Thank you though. 

Dave,  maybe I can get a CONUS buddy to work that, thank you


----------



## Spencer (Jan 30, 2013)

F.CASTLE, 

Would you mind sending me a pm of this training program?


----------



## Vat_69 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just began week 8 of Horsemen and freaking love it.  It's the best workout I've been able to follow since college football.  Highly recommend it.


----------



## JKR0351 (Apr 14, 2013)

Can someone send me that PDF?  Our computers won't load the website listed. I have heard great things about this program and am excited to get started.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 7, 2013)

Scribd only gives you four pages unless you subscribe.


----------



## CorpsmanUp (Aug 7, 2013)

tried to find it on scribd and it was removed.  Any way i can get it emailed to me?


----------



## DAVE101 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hmmm, it should be ok to just post a link, right? I didn't see any copyright or the ebook being sold anywhere.

Horesmen Training Program:
http://www.mediafire.com/?1wr5td4m50f4qgm


----------



## Hillclimb (Aug 8, 2013)

CorpsmanUp said:


> tried to find it on scribd and it was removed.  Any way i can get it emailed to me?



Goto Scribd.com and search "Horsemen Training." If you scroll down past the first 3 premium books, underneath where it says "User Contributed Documents," there will be 3 copies of the PDF, all you have to do is upload any file(a word document will do), and it will allow you one free download.


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 8, 2013)

Can anyone tell me of the long term results using Horseman? Wanted to know how it stacked up against some other programs or how people felt after completing a cycle or few of this program


----------



## Spartan25 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ladder Guy said:


> Can anyone tell me of the long term results using Horseman? Wanted to know how it stacked up against some other programs or how people felt after completing a cycle or few of this program



I can't really say from experience as I haven't done a ton of different programs, but this was the definite winner for me. Just by reading through it and seeing how detailed it is you can tell it is a great program (plus the reviews). Once you actually start it, you'll realize how much you will love to hate it.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 24, 2013)

Spartan25 said:


> I can't really say from experience as I haven't done a ton of different programs, but this was the definite winner for me. Just by reading through it and seeing how detailed it is you can tell it is a great program (plus the reviews). Once you actually start it, you'll realize how much you will love to hate it.


Did you just answer a question regarding long term results by saying you've never used the program, but it looks good on paper?
:-/


----------



## Spartan25 (Sep 24, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Did you just answer a question regarding long term results by saying you've never used the program, but it looks good on paper?
> :-/



No, I said I haven't done a ton of different programs. I did my research in the beginning and came across the Horsemen program and decided to give it a try. I've been doing this on/off mixed with different workouts for a decent amount of time now. I actually use a lot of the workouts when myself and a few others PT the fat bodies in my unit.


----------



## judomedic (Oct 10, 2013)

Just my two cents, I've trained with Mikey Burnett's Lions Den for years. I've run the Tulsa Run (15KM) in 70 minutes officially (64 unofficial, it took 6 minutes to get to the start line after the gun).  I'm was ranked #64 (30-39) in C2 rower in 2012 in the 2k with a time 6:32. I'm not Mr. ultra bad ass, but I'm reasonably fit for my age and I have had some exercise phys courses in college so I have a solid base of knowledge.

I've been doing the Horsemen program for a little over a month. I love it. It's reduced that yucky Crossfit feel some of us older fellows get. And I've gotten some positive strength results. I've increased my pullups as well as improved my SSST score. I'm no elite military guy, but this seems like a really good routine for someone that intends to keep a high level of fitness. My humble two coppers.


----------



## Cole (Dec 15, 2013)

Not trying to revive an old thread or anything, but I was Googling the Four Horsemen program and I wound up here. Any chance I could get a copy of that please?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 16, 2013)

Cole Harris said:


> Not trying to revive an old thread or anything, but I was Googling the Four Horsemen program and I wound up here. Any chance I could get a copy of that please?


Site rules require an introduction post before posting elsewhere.  Might want to get that knocked out sooner than later.


----------



## Cole (Dec 16, 2013)

I think I found what I was missing, my bad.


----------



## Cole (Dec 16, 2013)

Didn't I? Or is there supposed to be something underneath of what I just posted that I've written before....?


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 16, 2013)

Cole Harris said:


> Didn't I? Or is there supposed to be something underneath of what I just posted that I've written before....?



As per the site rules before post an introduction here: https://shadowspear.com/vb/forums/introductions.5/ before posting elsewhere.


----------



## Cole (Dec 17, 2013)

Got 'er done!


----------



## Lycurgus (Dec 17, 2013)

Cole,
At only 17, unless you have a significant background in oly lifting/crossfit/kettlebells/etc., this specific program is not for you.  You will just end up injured because of the volume, weight and technical movements involved.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 17, 2013)

Agree with Lycurgus.  
Check out 5/3/1 or Starting Strength.  Either program will give you a solid foundation on which to build.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Dec 17, 2013)

Cole, before getting too crazy with the weights whats your PT score? Are you crushing that before you get wrapped up in crushing steel.


----------



## Cole (Dec 17, 2013)

Well I don't take an official PAST because of the job I've got so I just looked up the requirements and do all the events on my own. 
Minimum Requirements- 10:47 mile and a half run, 40 push-ups in a minute, 48 sit-ups in a minute, 6 pull-ups, and ruck 3 miles in 45 minutes.
I can run my 1.5 miles in 9:40, do 70 push-ups in a minute, 14 pull-ups, and I always ruck for 4 miles but that takes about 55 minutes so I'm still faster than the necessary pace. Sit-ups on the other hand though, I have a little trouble with... I can normally max out like 50 in a minute if it's a good day.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 17, 2013)

How the shit are you doing 70 push ups in 60 seconds but can only do 50 sit ups in the same amount of time?  I'm not saying I don't believe you, just seems backwards to me.  
Focus on the PAST if/when that time comes.  Focus on being a teenager right now.


----------



## Cole (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah... That's just mainly what I've been focusing on for the past few months. Before I enlisted I was expecting to go TACP so I just started doing push-ups every day. 300 was and still is my minimum daily quota. I know now that I definitely slacked off on the sit ups and I probably should've been doing a bunch of those every day too, and I should probably get on that. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cole (Dec 18, 2013)

Or would it do more harm than help to do sit ups every day?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 19, 2013)

It would help to search before asking questions that have been answered already.  There is a recent thread in this sub forum that addresses your sit-up question.  
There are some other threads around here that would provide you some good guidance.  Read...


----------



## Rooster501 (Dec 20, 2013)

I used this program for a couple of months with good overall results.  I switched over to the MA ruck program recently because of a school that I'm attending. I improved on all of my 1R max and work capacity using Horsemen.  It's a great all around fitness program.  :2c:


----------



## NecrumOddBoy (Oct 16, 2014)

Did this program last rotation. I actually got it from my CCT, so I thought it was an AF thing. Great program but I did't like having to pick which exercise to do from the book. I like it best when they just give them too you like sealfit and military athlete online do. But maybe because it was printed docs, dunno. Still definitely a good system. Just be sure you have the a operator focus crossfit gym or good prison gym because some of the workouts require unique items for slamming ropes, pushing sled, etc. Things you don't get at Gold's.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 16, 2014)

NecrumOddBoy said:


> Did this program last rotation. I actually got it from my CCT, so I thought it was an AF thing. Great program but I did't like having to pick which exercise to do from the book. I like it best when they just give them too you like sealfit and military athlete online do. But maybe because it was printed docs, dunno. Still definitely a good system. Just be sure you have the a operator focus crossfit gym or good prison gym because some of the workouts require unique items for slamming ropes, pushing sled, etc. Things you don't get at Gold's.


 


Intro forum located here: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/forums/introductions.5/


----------



## fritz.r (Nov 29, 2015)

I leave for 11x in 4 months is this program good enough to get me in really good military physical shape? I use to do powerlifting and body building but I'm now trying to focus on a program that's actually built more for someone whos going to be a soldier. I know all that heavy lifting won't help much and I should be focusing on endurance etc and I see how much this is really being recommended


----------



## 104TN (Nov 29, 2015)

fritz.r said:


> I leave for 11x in 4 months is this program good enough to get me in really good military physical shape? I use to do powerlifting and body building but I'm now trying to focus on a program that's actually built more for someone whos going to be a soldier. I know all that heavy lifting won't help much and I should be focusing on endurance etc and I see how much this is really being recommended


What kind of shape are you in now?
How many pushups and sit-ups can you do? What's your 2 mile run time?


----------



## fritz.r (Nov 30, 2015)

rick said:


> What kind of shape are you in now?
> How many pushups and sit-ups can you do? What's your 2 mile run time?




Push ups and sit ups no problem running I average a late 12 min its been sometime since I ran started running again around 2 months ago on and off haven't ran in some years but I'm a runner use to run in high school so that's no problem..I'm just looking for something that's going to push me and take me to the next level overall in fitness..as far as the apft alone I really don't think I'll have much of a problem with anything I guess personally for myself I just want to be bigger and stronger, but also faster lol so I wouldn't mind sacrificing size for speed but keeping strength


----------



## That_Dude (Aug 8, 2018)

Soooooo am I reading it wrong or does the exercise in the horseman program "the dead n***** closet," mean what i think it means? Not being soft about it, but it stuck out to me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Teufel (Aug 8, 2018)

B2G said:


> Soooooo am I reading it wrong or does the exercise in the horseman program "the dead n***** closet," mean what i think it means? Not being soft about it, but it stuck out to me.


Well shit. NSW strikes again.


----------



## That_Dude (Aug 8, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Well shit. NSW strikes again.


Haha what do you mean?


----------



## Teufel (Aug 8, 2018)

B2G said:


> Haha what do you mean?


It’s an NSW program.


----------



## That_Dude (Aug 8, 2018)

Yeah, that makes sense. I should have known by its rhetoric.


----------

